

Ask HN: Can we please get a service to bookmark interesting URLs from HN? - snihalani


======
dyscrete
Just upvote your favorite URLs and go to your profile by clicking your
username at the top right of HN. Then you'll see all the interesting news you
upvoted by clicking "saved stories"

Cheers.

------
dsowers
I just posted a service that could suffice. <http://briarpat.ch/hot>

Just create a chrome bookmarks folder called "HN" or something. And bookmark
sites you like into that folder. If you choose to share this folder with the
world, everyone else can benefit as well.

------
joshu
why does this need to be a service?

